
Why time feels so weird in 2020 - monalisauzi
https://graphics.reuters.com/HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/TIME/gjnvwwjegvw/
======
emersonrsantos
As a musician, I developed a sense of time in my mind, and it expanded to
everyday actions and thoughts. Am I the one that did answer the questions
correctly?

~~~
treve
Not a musician, but same. There was one question without a correct answer, I
felt cheated.

~~~
dfee
I too felt cheated.

------
sibeliuss
I think time just starts getting weird when you hit your thirties. Seems to
catch everybody off guard.

~~~
meej
I was around 24 when nonlinear perception of time started becoming really
noticeable to me, and it's bothered me ever since.

~~~
cauliflower2718
What happened?

Edit: what was different about how you perceived time?

~~~
stevula
It seems to pass faster as you get older.

~~~
411111111111111
its more then that i feel. sometimes, suddenly n month/years have passed
before you realize it. its like... it feels something just happened... but its
already been 5+ yrs.

for me personally its mostly about routine i think. time just looses its
meaning while doing the daily grind.

but honestly, the article spoke about it better then i ever could :)

~~~
AstralStorm
It's mostly that very few things change quickly enough anymore.

When you're a kid, you change schools, pass exams which serve as time markers,
have various important lifetime events. As a young adult, there are a bunch of
those too.

You know you're getting old when you start measuring your life by events
related to your children or grandchildren.

Older people have fewer of those, especially ones in a stable situation.

~~~
ejolto
I think so too. I'm in my thirties and have lived in three different countries
in the last four years. Time feels really linear and it doesn't feel like n
months/years have flown by.

I try to always do new things so I don't wake up one day with ten years flown
past me.

~~~
sibeliuss
This is it. It's the same as when one goes on vacation to somewhere new and
time stretches way out. As one gets older and time awareness becomes a thing a
choice presents itself: how do you want to work with your days? Novelty
stretches time, routine contracts it. Time is very possible to "work with",
but how well that relates to responsibility is another matter.

------
ryanSrich
Time gets really weird when you start introducing chemicals to the brain.
Certain drugs not only drag time out, but completely shift the perception to
non-linear.

------
CM30
Hmm, not sure the questions about what date a certain event happened feel
relevant to the article. I mean sure, people do lose track of how long ago an
event really was, and feel like something that happened in the early 2010s was
just a few years ago.

But at least in my case, it's more of a subjective feeling, not any confusion
about when the actual date in question occurred. I know the London Olympics
occurred in 2012, it just feels like 2012 was only a few years ago rather than
that the Olympics occurred in some other year.

Still, I'm not sure how you'd really test that in this format.

------
svntid
the sliders are appalling - you click it and the button offsets out of screen
- it is impossible to select the correct answer (year) even if you know it.

Cheap Fast and Good does not exists - as can be seen here once again - your
cheap and fast approach lost me even though the content might be good. Try
some acceptance tests next time before rushing publications.

------
jcahill
>Why time feels so weird in 2020

It doesn't. Also, the perceptual demos don't work.

~~~
svntid
haha - did not even get that far - for me it stopped working with the sliders
already -_-

